# The Long Word Game



## Mendatt (Apr 11, 2011)

This game is kind of stupid, but it can be really fun. The first player says a word, and the second play says a word that has a few letters at the beginning that are the same as the ones at the end of the last one. Pokemon names are also allowed. Try to avoid words that end with y. As an example,

Player1: Lettuce
Player2: Celery
Player3: Aww man, your supposed to avoid words that end with y! I guess we restart, than. Asparagus
Player4: Gusto
Player5: Toward
Player6: Warden
Player7: Endear
Player8: Earwig
Player9: Igneous
Player10: Usher

And so on. Get the idea? Sorry about the beginning, I haven't had breakfast.

I'll start.

Talon


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 11, 2011)

Loner


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 12, 2011)

Erroneous.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 12, 2011)

Use


----------



## MentheLapin (Apr 12, 2011)

Serenade.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 12, 2011)

Adept


----------



## Zeph (Apr 12, 2011)

Eptifibatide.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 12, 2011)

idealizations


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 12, 2011)

sipper


----------



## wolftamer9 (Apr 13, 2011)

perishable


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 13, 2011)

leafleting


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 13, 2011)

Ingrateful


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 13, 2011)

ultraviolet


----------



## wolftamer9 (Apr 13, 2011)

lethargic


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 13, 2011)

Iconoclast.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 13, 2011)

astigmatism


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 13, 2011)

Smile


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 13, 2011)

Leafeon


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 13, 2011)

Onerous.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 13, 2011)

Rouse.


----------



## Sypl (Apr 13, 2011)

Eat


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 13, 2011)

eating


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 13, 2011)

I give up


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 13, 2011)

up-to-date


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 13, 2011)

terrible


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 13, 2011)

horrorterror


----------



## wolftamer9 (Apr 13, 2011)

this thread is officially broken


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 14, 2011)

No its _En_possible


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 14, 2011)

Bleat.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 14, 2011)

(Hurr durr, got this thread mixed up with the Association thread)


Attachments


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 14, 2011)

Mental.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 14, 2011)

Alkaline


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 14, 2011)

Neutral


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 14, 2011)

Altruism.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 14, 2011)

smithkline


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 15, 2011)

Klein.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 15, 2011)

inadequately


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 15, 2011)

Lynch the mafia.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 15, 2011)

fiancée


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 16, 2011)

Elevate.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 16, 2011)

technology


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 16, 2011)

Gymnasium


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 16, 2011)

Umbrageous.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 16, 2011)

ousted


----------



## wolftamer9 (Apr 17, 2011)

tedium


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 17, 2011)

umber


----------



## Superbird (Apr 18, 2011)

Error.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 18, 2011)

Ornament


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 18, 2011)

Enterprise


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 21, 2011)

Risen.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 28, 2011)

Sentiment


----------



## RK-9 (Apr 30, 2011)

Mental


----------



## Zapi (Apr 30, 2011)

Almost


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 30, 2011)

Station


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 30, 2011)

Ionise


----------



## Zapi (Apr 30, 2011)

Sectional


----------



## SonicNintendo (Apr 30, 2011)

Aluminum.


----------



## Zapi (Apr 30, 2011)

Umbrella


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 1, 2011)

Latin.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 1, 2011)

intergrate


----------



## Zapi (May 1, 2011)

Tedious


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 1, 2011)

User


----------



## Zapi (May 1, 2011)

Erosion


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 1, 2011)

Ontological


----------



## Zapi (May 1, 2011)

Calories


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 1, 2011)

Esteem


----------



## Zapi (May 1, 2011)

Emperor


----------



## wolftamer9 (May 1, 2011)

orange
(darn, I thought it was a different thread)


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 1, 2011)

genocide


----------



## Zapi (May 1, 2011)

Ideal


----------



## Chief Zackrai (May 1, 2011)

allegations


----------



## Zapi (May 1, 2011)

Onset


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 1, 2011)

Etymology


----------



## Zapi (May 1, 2011)

Gyro
(even though you're not supposed to use words that end in y)


----------



## Sypl (May 2, 2011)

Roll
Edit: Post number 150!


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 2, 2011)

llama

(-gy actually has options - I made sure I could think of something before I used it. It should really be don't pick something that isn't found at the start of a word, since that's what kills the sequence.)


----------



## sv_01 (May 2, 2011)

Magma
(I can't think of anything with a better ending right now)


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 2, 2011)

Magistrate


----------



## Zapi (May 2, 2011)

Ratel
(it's a badgerlike animal. Saying this because Firefox doesn't recognize the word :C )


----------



## SonicNintendo (May 2, 2011)

telemarketer


----------



## Zapi (May 2, 2011)

Terrorize


----------



## SonicNintendo (May 2, 2011)

zealot


----------



## Aethelstan (May 2, 2011)

Just for fun, the unbroken words without error so far have been: 
Talonerroneouserenadeptifibatidealizationsipperishableafletingratefultraviolethargiconoclastigmatismileafeonerouseeat

Bleattachmentalkalineutraltruismithkline

kleinadequatelynchthemafianceelevatechnologymnasiumbrageoustediumberrornamenterprisentimentalmostationisectionaluminumbrellatintegratediuserrosiontologicaloriesteemperorangenocideallegationsetymologyrollamagmagistratelemarketerrorizealot

To continue the current chain:

lotion


----------



## Zapi (May 2, 2011)

Onion


----------



## Sypl (May 3, 2011)

Nope


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 3, 2011)

penalise


----------



## Sypl (May 3, 2011)

Seed


----------



## sv_01 (May 3, 2011)

Education


----------



## Zapi (May 3, 2011)

Onlooker


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 5, 2011)

Kernel.


----------



## Sypl (May 5, 2011)

Element


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 5, 2011)

Entire


----------



## Zapi (May 5, 2011)

Reside


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 7, 2011)

Delineate


----------



## Zapi (May 7, 2011)

Telephone


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 7, 2011)

Near


----------



## Zapi (May 7, 2011)

Earlobe


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 8, 2011)

Belittle


----------



## sv_01 (May 8, 2011)

Ledyba


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 8, 2011)

Barstool


----------



## Zero Moment (May 8, 2011)

olympics


----------



## Zapi (May 8, 2011)

Toolbox


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 9, 2011)

oxen


----------



## SonicNintendo (May 9, 2011)

engrish


----------



## Zapi (May 9, 2011)

Shocked


----------



## Mendatt (May 9, 2011)

Thank you for compiling those, Aethelstan.

As for the next word, Education.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 10, 2011)

Ontological


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 10, 2011)

Calcium


----------



## SonicNintendo (May 10, 2011)

Umbilical


----------



## Aethelstan (May 10, 2011)

calculator


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 10, 2011)

Torture


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 11, 2011)

Restitution


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 11, 2011)

Ionize.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 11, 2011)

Zebra


----------



## Zapi (May 11, 2011)

Braces


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 11, 2011)

Cecil


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (May 11, 2011)

Cilantro


----------



## Zapi (May 11, 2011)

Trojan


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 12, 2011)

Antidisestablishmentarianism


----------



## Zapi (May 13, 2011)

Smelled


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 13, 2011)

Education.


----------



## NightGhost (May 18, 2011)

My fart.


----------



## DarkAura (May 18, 2011)

Isoprophyl


----------



## Mendatt (May 19, 2011)

Neither of those actually make sense. We shall resume from Moai's post.
Anyways...
Ongoing.


----------



## DarkAura (May 19, 2011)

noblness?


----------



## Mendatt (May 19, 2011)

Would both you and shadow read the first post? This isn't the association game, it's the badly named Long Word game. I'm not entirely sure that Noblness is a word. Also, it doesn't start with a g, an ng, or an ing.


----------



## DarkAura (May 19, 2011)

Iread the first post. Icouldnt thing of a word starting with those letters in that order.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 19, 2011)

If you don't know a word starting with those letters, either type them in a dictionary site or search engine with auto-complete on, or simply don't answer and wait for someone else with one that does. -ing isn't an easy ending to work with anyway.

Resuming from Mendatt:
Ingot


----------



## SonicNintendo (May 19, 2011)

Termination


----------



## Zapi (May 19, 2011)

Online


----------



## Mendatt (May 19, 2011)

Nefarious


----------



## Zapi (May 19, 2011)

Ousted


----------



## Sypl (May 19, 2011)

Educational


----------



## Mendatt (May 19, 2011)

Alignment


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 20, 2011)

Entertain


----------



## Zapi (May 21, 2011)

Inspiration


----------



## zeKieranator (May 22, 2011)

Ionization.


----------



## Zapi (May 22, 2011)

Oncologist


----------



## zeKieranator (May 23, 2011)

Stale.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 23, 2011)

Lexicon


----------



## Zapi (May 23, 2011)

Conserve


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 24, 2011)

Veil


----------



## Zapi (May 24, 2011)

Illiterate


----------



## zeKieranator (May 25, 2011)

Tepid.


----------



## Zapi (May 25, 2011)

Piddle


----------



## Lili (May 25, 2011)

Leopard


----------



## Zapi (May 26, 2011)

Ardent


----------



## sv_01 (May 26, 2011)

Dentist


----------



## Mendatt (May 26, 2011)

Isthmus


----------



## Zapi (May 27, 2011)

Mustang


----------



## zeKieranator (May 30, 2011)

Tangerine.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (May 30, 2011)

Ineptitude


----------



## Zapi (May 30, 2011)

Delectable


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 31, 2011)

Blemish.


----------



## Lili (Jun 3, 2011)

Pimples


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 3, 2011)

essay


----------



## Zapi (Jun 4, 2011)

Aye-aye


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 4, 2011)

yetti


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 4, 2011)

tightness


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 4, 2011)

seduce


----------



## Zapi (Jun 4, 2011)

Cereal


----------



## Lili (Jun 7, 2011)

Milk


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2011)

Klondike


----------

